# Frogs & Toads > Budgett's Frogs >  my budgett's frog on video

## aztecfrogmaster

please leave a comment on youtube too, so i can see another accounts and videos xD.

----------


## Flumper

i have always wanted one of these guys, nice frog by the way, nice and plump

----------


## Kitten

Budgetts are so cute!! My guy (or girl?) doesn't seem to hesitate once something barely touches the water to eat! lol. What kind of set up do you have yours in? What kind of filter are you using?

----------


## Froggiefressh

Awesome video and love the frog, but what an excellent song you picked for the video!  :Big Grin:

----------

